

Ask HN:How much harm can my data in wrong hand can do to me? - iamgopal

For e.g. Facebook know quite a lot about me. The worst case I can think of is lots of people spamming me to sell their product. so fundamentally  If I am strong enough to ignore advertise, that concern may be invalid, right ? ( there are some people who want to watch the world burn. What they can do with my facebook's data. They do not have facebook's data. Do they ? ) What about google? I do not think they ever misused my data. If they want to misused it somehow, what are their option without legal penalties ?
======
Piskvorrr
First of all, anyone wishing to misuse the data probably doesn't care about
legal penalties, as they're inevitable should the scheme be uncovered. What
can anyone do with enough of your data? Well, how about "impersonate you, make
a huge debt in your name, disappear with the money, leaving you to pay it"?
Note that this is actually an _optimistic_ scenario.

------
DanBC
(<http://www.identitytheft.org.uk/>)

